# Small Brick Job



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I need this step set in Mortar. Let me know of a price if you want to do it. It is 52 bricks. I was going to do it myself, but would rather see what it would cost for someone to do it first.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

dude seriously try it yourself what could go wrong??. i have not met you but i know you can do it. worst thing that can happen is your gonna have to brake it up w/a sledge hammer

not being a smartass but try!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with the GREAT SAM ROBERTS for a change. 

You shouldn't be able to mess it up to much. Just read up a little before you do it. Should cost you about $15 and an hour of your time, most likely around 30 minutes.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

You should go get some more bricks and make your apron about 3 bricks wider on both sides.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

PM Skeeter. He has done some brick work around his house. I am sure he will help you out for some cold ones and he lives in Pace.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *alum maverick (8/11/2008)*dude seriously try it yourself what could go wrong??. i have not met you but i know you can do it. worst thing that can happen is your gonna have to brake it up w/a sledge hammer
> 
> not being a smartass but try!!


Dude, yes you have met me. And dude when you get old enough to have more responsibility and not enough time to wipe your own ass, you will learn that it is easier sometimes to see how much it will cost ya to have someone do it for you. And dude, I am an electrical engineer, not a brick guy. I am using left over bricks and it's all I have laying around. If I screw it up and it looks like crap, that will mean more money out of my pocket. So dude, not trying to be a smartass, but come on.

Just messing around with ya.:doh



> *Xanadu (8/12/2008)*You should go get some more bricks and make your apron about 3 bricks wider on both sides.


Yeah, I thought about trying to do more, but this is all the brick that I had laying around and was trying to make do with what I had. I wanted to make a semi-circle step to make it look all fancy. But I may still end up going to get some more brick. It would probably look a little better if it was wider. Thanks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (8/12/2008)*PM Skeeter. He has done some brick work around his house. I am sure he will help you out for some cold ones and he lives in Pace.


Thanks Joel


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Jon, don't forget about your old neighbor. Brick work is his specialty. Let me know if you need his number.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *d45miller (8/12/2008)*Jon, don't forget about your old neighbor. Brick work is his specialty. Let me know if you need his number.


Drew, 

I did forget about him. Pm me his number and ask him if wants to do something like this for me if you could. 

Thanks


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *alum maverick (8/11/2008)*dude seriously try it yourself what could go wrong??. i have not met you but i know you can do it. worst thing that can happen is your gonna have to brake it up w/a sledge hammer
> ...




I have some extras if you need them.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *alum maverick (8/11/2008)*dude seriously try it yourself what could go wrong??. i have not met you but i know you can do it. worst thing that can happen is your gonna have to brake it up w/a sledge hammer
> ...


where did we meet? have no clue.redfish regatta?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *alum maverick (8/13/2008)
> 
> where did we meet? have no clue.redfish regatta?*


*

That would be it. I used to be Knot a Yacht in a former life. Changed my username since that was the name of an old boat I no longer have.*


----------

